# Do Flex drivers get discounts on Amazon com



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I am thinking of signing up for Flex but want to know if there are any discounts on Amazon com or other Amazon products for drivers in LA


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just the 5 finger kind


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> I am thinking of signing up for Flex but want to know if there are any discounts on Amazon com or other Amazon products for drivers in LA


 NOPE! NOTHING. Amazon is one of the only contractor jobs that dont offer any benefits at all.. Like uber and lyft offer discounts for stuff and free tax filing, i think its post mates constantly offering bonuses


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Amazon is evil if you are an employee but awesome if you're a customer.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

When you get deactivated you will never buy anything off there site again. No this is not a Jedi mind trick.


----------

